# Gamescom FastPass Tauschbörse



## BlueScorpion (16. August 2011)

*Gamescom FastPass Tauschbörse*

An alle FastPass-Gewinnspielteilnehmer die eine FastPass Karte bekommen haben und
diese gerne gegen eine andere eintauschen würden können sich hier gerne melden!!!

Ich suche eine SW:TOR FastPass Karte (Freitag 19. August) zum Tausch gegen meine MassEffect 3 Karte (Donnerstag 18. August)!! 
Da diese beiden Karten 2 verschiedene Zeitfenster haben, suche ich auf diesem Wege nach einer Möglichkeit 
dies zu realisieren.


----------

